# Best route from Guadalajara to Ciudad Juarez



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The title says it most of it. From Fresnillo through Chihuahua to Cd. Juarez there doesn't seem to be much choice, just straight up Hwy 49.

But from Guadalajara to Fresnillo there is a choice between 23 going through Tesistan, Colotlan and Centro or 54/49 going through Zacatecas, or 80D/45D going through Aquascalientes.

I think the buses use the 80D route.

Any comments on the best route?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> The title says it most of it. From Fresnillo through Chihuahua to Cd. Juarez there doesn't seem to be much choice, just straight up Hwy 49.
> 
> But from Guadalajara to Fresnillo there is a choice between 23 going through Tesistan, Colotlan and Centro or 54/49 going through Zacatecas, or 80D/45D going through Aquascalientes.
> 
> ...


I can now answer my own question. Both Routes 23 and 54/49 are scenic with lots of winding two lane mountain roads. I took Rte 23 going north and returned by Route 54/49. I did not take the 80D/45D route but suspect it is more or all Cuota with four lane divided highway.

The trip was mostly uneventful except for getting lost around Torreón in both directions, having a flat tire a few hours south of Cd Juarez, and encountering an overturned truck on Rte 54 near Ixtlahuacan del Rio that blocked the road from about an hour.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I can now answer my own question. Both Routes 23 and 54/49 are scenic with lots of winding two lane mountain roads. I took Rte 23 going north and returned by Route 54/49. I did not take the 80D/45D route but suspect it is more or all Cuota with four lane divided highway.
> 
> The trip was mostly uneventful except for getting lost around Torreón in both directions, having a flat tire a few hours south of Cd Juarez, and encountering an overturned truck on Rte 54 near Ixtlahuacan del Rio that blocked the road from about an hour.


Nice to have you back, and all in one piece!


----------

